# Messages on hold...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have messages on hold in my Inbox because it was full. Have now deleted 20 but still can't release the messages. How do I do it please?

Ta

Rich


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

hi Rich,
where it says your inbox is full , it will say release messages , click on it to release

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> hi Rich,
> where it says yiur in box is full , it will say release messages , click on it to release
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Yeah I found that by accident! I'm amazed it doesn't say 'Click here to release messages' or something like that!

Thanks though. 

Cheers

rich 

PS car still going well? Have you really caned it yet?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , really pleased with the car , had its check up at APS , no problems at all . oh yes its been driven pretty hard since 

are you going to the ADI ?

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Yep , really pleased with the car , had its check up at APS , no problems at all . oh yes its been driven pretty hard since
> 
> are you going to the ADI ?
> 
> Mark


No I'm going to Hong Kong. 

Resigned from the TTOC committee yesterday as I really can't see me getting a chance to make a difference with so many opinions on there and the last thing I need right now is more aggro. It's a shame but I'm not gonna lose sleep over it anymore... :?

So Hong Kong coming up. Gonna get some OSIR V1 fenders and some other OSIR bits to flog off! 

Mark do you have a website (may have asked before, sorry)? My wife has a birthday next month and I'd like to get her something special for putting up with me. We hate yellow gold but silver, white gold or platinum work... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hong Kong sounds good 8) will look at the Osir site , see what goodies they do :wink:

http://www.jordanjewellerydesign.co.uk

Mark


----------

